# It's Official I'm addicted



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I bought my FoxPro FX3 for coyotes. It comes with a few crow sounds on it. My buddy and I figured we'd give it a shot one day. That's all it took. Since that day I have purchased 4 new sound packs. I just ordered an Owl Topper for the jack in the box I bought. After the season ends I'm sending my FX3 into FoxPro paying the $200 + $15 for the up grade because I now have around 160 sounds. And after I get the upgrade I'll have more sounds loaded on it. The bad part I was on FoxPro the other day and they have a new caller called the Snow Crow. It has a much larger battery and two external horns. That's only $899. Man, when does it end? LOL


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Bgunit68

When I lived out east crows were my favorite. This is something fun to try. In the late summer set up in the woods. Make sure the forest floor is open and you have a tall canopy of leaves above you. Old forest stands work the best. Set a couple of deeks on the ground and start calling. You will hear them calling back at you then you will catch a glimps of them circling over you through the trees and out of no were they come diving through the trees to see whats going on and its a rush. If you try it this summer you will have to let me no how it went. Its kind of like hunting flooded timber for ducks.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I am looking forward to giving it a try , sure looks like alot of fun packed action, and the old 12 gage needs to get out once and awile!!


----------

